# Illinois chi meetup!



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey! I was wondering if the people in IL would want to do a chi meetup? I already talked to Jessica (Angel5218) and she thinks that its a good idea. I would need help w/ it though 'cause I'm only 13 and could not get it together by myself. So any IL members would have to tell me where they live and then we'll see if we would be able to do this, because we would also have to meet in a place where everyone could get to. Tell me what you guys think. I would love to do this, I think that it would be really cool and a great experience for both us and our chis.  :wave: 
BTW- This would be done sometime in the summer.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I think that's a great idea!! I've wanted to do one of those for the longest time and since there aren't so many of us that live in Illinois I thought it would be a waste of time  But, I would love to do it just the same  I live in Peoria and I know that someone else does too (well around there). I'm excited! LOL


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I live by Peoria too!  :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Yay!! well, that's 3 of us lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww shucks I wished I lived by you guys


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah! So far its me, pinkprincess21, Boogaloo (right?) and Angel5218 (I think  ) It does stink that everyone lives in different places though. It would be so cool if everyone could meet each other. We need to set a date and meeting place.  :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I am all for it, even if I have to travel a bit.
I live in Chicago (well the area around chicago)
Everyone from IL should post the city they live in/near and I can try to find a dog park mid-way for everyone. I know there are small-breed parks all over the place. How does this sound??


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Great!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I live near Peoria.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Hmm so Peoria sounds like the spot. Since I dont live there you all will have to find a nice spot to meet. I am still very much up for it and now it seems the weather will finally stay nice


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I know I'm so excited! Um, one day we will all have to meet in the chat room.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

So, what's the plan? lol I'm excited! I want to meet other chi people lol I might post much anymore but I'm still addicted to it


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I did a search and found a dog park in Peoria...

_Viacary Bottoms Dog Exercise Area
Hours: Sunrise to sunset • 682-6684

The Peoria Park District has recently designated Vicary Bottoms, (a section of property off Kickapoo Creek Road, north of Farmington Road) as a dog exercise area. It is highly recommended that this area be used only by well-trained dogs and their handlers as this area is not fenced. A complete list of rules is posted at the site, but here are some general guidelines:
• Dogs must be accompanied by an owner or handler at all times and owners may bring no more than two dogs per person per visit.
• Owners are responsible for the behavior of their dogs and shall be held solely responsible for any injuries or damage caused by their dogs.
• Owners shall carry a leash at all times, and dogs must be leashed when entering and leaving the park.
• Owners must pick up and properly dispose of their dog’s feces. Bags and a trash can are available.
• Dogs must be currently vaccinated against rabies, legally licensed, and wearing county rabies vaccination identification tags at all times.
• For safety reasons, children must be ten (10) years of age to use the park, and must be accompanied by a responsible adult.

There are no facilities at Vicary Bottoms, so owners may also wish to bring water for their dogs.

http://www.peoriaparks.org/facilities/vicary_bottoms.html_

Maybe we could meet there?? :?:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess it would be fine, but how far is it from Chicago?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I think from Chicago to Peoria is a couple hours. I didn't even know that park exsisted lol It sounds like a good place to meet though.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I didn't either 'til I did a Google search.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I am up for the drive  I am thinking weekends will be best for everyone...but we all need to decide about when we want to do this. I am up for anytime....I work every other weekend so for example I work this Saturday, have next saturday off and so forth.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok! I'm so happy that everything is finally coming together!!! I think that we should have it on a Saturday and maybe sometime in June. because I was wondering if it's okay w/ you guys, if we can do it anytime after June 10, because that's when I'm out for summer vacation. It's all up to you guys though!  :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I can go anytime too, but weekends are best


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay I agree...lets plan for June. 
These are the weekends I can do this...

June 4th (saturday)
June 5th (sunday)

June 12th (sunday)

June 26th (sunday)

I am out of town b/w the 12th and the 19th so with that and work only leaves me with one Saturday. Do any of these days work for you??? I really hope we can do this soon...i cannot wait to meet all of you!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I think either June 12 or June 26. It's up to you guys though!!  :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Out of the days I said I could go I think the 26th would be the best time for me. What do you all think?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone in the Chicago area....this is a meet-up group I am starting to go too....would anyone else be interested?

http://chihuahua.meetup.com/54/


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the 26th is the best day! Jess I PM'd you.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm up for the 26th...I have nothing planned what so ever! lol So...the 26th it is?


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I think so!  :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww Im so excited and jealous for you guys - make sure you take hundreds of pics :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awwww! Thanks!!! Believe me, we will!!!!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay guys tomorrow is June. Everyone needs to confirm that they can make it to this dog park on the 26th this month. 

I can make it :wink:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I can make it!!!  :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I am SO THERE!

Have we selected a time yet?


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Umm, not yet. :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'll be there just need to know a time.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

How about sometime in the afternoon?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That's best for me...say...2 or 3?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Early afternoon would be best for me too...gives me time to get ready and drive on down there....I like 2pm...how is that for everyone else?


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I think 2:00 is great!!!  :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You guys are gonna have the best time! Take lots of pics please. Seriously, take lots of pics, okay?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I promise to take lots of pictures!

2 p.m. sounds great!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah! We will take a ton of pics!!!!!    So it's 2:00!? YAY!!!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Yay!   So June th at 2pm. We should remind eachother a week before. I notice it says only 2 dogs per person...maybe I can get a friend of mine to join me so I can bring all three of my girls. I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

YAY!!!! This is gonna be soooo much fun!!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Yay!! I'm soooo excited!! This is gonna so rock!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey guys!!! The chi meetup is in a week!!! YAY! Ok, it's on June 26th at 2:00 P.M at that place! :sign9: :sign9: :sign9:  

Viacary Bottoms Dog Exercise Area 
Hours: Sunrise to sunset • 682-6684 

The Peoria Park District has recently designated Vicary Bottoms, (a section of property off Kickapoo Creek Road, north of Farmington Road) as a dog exercise area. It is highly recommended that this area be used only by well-trained dogs and their handlers as this area is not fenced. A complete list of rules is posted at the site, but here are some general guidelines: 
• Dogs must be accompanied by an owner or handler at all times and owners may bring no more than two dogs per person per visit. 
• Owners are responsible for the behavior of their dogs and shall be held solely responsible for any injuries or damage caused by their dogs. 
• Owners shall carry a leash at all times, and dogs must be leashed when entering and leaving the park. 
• Owners must pick up and properly dispose of their dog’s feces. Bags and a trash can are available. 
• Dogs must be currently vaccinated against rabies, legally licensed, and wearing county rabies vaccination identification tags at all times. 
• For safety reasons, children must be ten (10) years of age to use the park, and must be accompanied by a responsible adult. 

There are no facilities at Vicary Bottoms, so owners may also wish to bring water for their dogs. 

http://www.peoriaparks.org/facilities/vicary_bottoms.html


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I ALMOST volunteered to work this sunday :shock: :shock: soooo glad i rememberd that this was the sunday we are meeting. I am so excited. I am dragging a friend with so I can bring all three of my girls. I will also have camera in hand to share pics with everyone. Lets get a final tally....tell us if you can come or not...so far Molly and I are in


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm in, too! I may only bring Lola though because Bosco is not very social. :roll: We'll see!

Can't wait!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Awww bring him anyway. If anything you can just hold him. I think it would be good for him to socialize with other chi's  Anyway Tequila is very good and putting pups in their place :wink: 
(This was something I was told at another chi meetup I went to...one lady had a chi that acted agressive and Tequila was the only one who could go up to him...its like she knows how to act around them. I think its because she is such a big chi that she isnt afraid of them...maybe they can sense she is confidant or something...sorry that just popped into my head when I read this...lol)


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree with Jess! Bring him! Even if he does't get along with the rest of the chis that well he'll still have a nice day outside! :wink:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Me, my bf, and Lina will be there  I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

YAY! Glad you can make it!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

YAY its tomorrow!!!!! Bring cameras!!!! Again I am in.
Where are we meeting at this park anyway...lol!


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

wow!!! I bet your all very exited! - hope you all have a great time! and dont forget to post the piccies when you get back


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

YAY! Yeah, where are we meeting? Probably just at the entrance or something? I already made my checklist of stuff to bring and I if I forget my camera I'll scream!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I've never been there before...I agree that we should just meet by the entrance.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Agree!

WOW it will take me two hours to get there...so says mapquest...i bet i can make it in an hour and half because it goes by speed limit...lol.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL Jess! Just make sure you drive safely.  

I think I am going to bring my mom with me - if she will tag along, I'll bring Bosco as well as Lola. YAY. 

See you guys in just a few short hours!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Jon said:


> wow!!! I bet your all very exited! - hope you all have a great time! and dont forget to post the piccies when you get back


my thoughts too!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

*sigh* no one will come with me...thats okay i have been in the area before b/c my friends live in Toluca.
All three of my girls are coming  If they say anything I can always have your mom or Molly hold Kylie :wink: 
I am bringing a lot of water just in case...I know the place said they didnt have water and its going to be a hot one. 
Yay just a couple more hours


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

YAY! I can't wait! I'm bringing water in a cooler because it's going to get warm so fast in the hot weather. I'll see ya guys soon!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Weeee!! I'm so excited!! My bf is comin' with me and I'm bringing Lilo too!! So, I guess I'll see ya'll at 2pm today!! EEEEEeeeee!!!! lol


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

You all are going to have so much fun!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*Oh no!*

Sorry you guys ... I am supposed to meet you all in 20 minutes and NOW I CAN'T GO. All my plans fell apart...my mom was meant to go with me but family from 2.5 hours away "popped in" a couple hours ago so she has to entertain them...Karl can't go with me due to work...I can't get ahold of any friends...and Karl doesn't want me to go alone (worried). 

  

I know you guys are going to have a blast and I wish I were there to have fun with you all. I even bought one of those leashes where you can walk two dogs at once so that I could bring both of them. Now I will have to wait anxiously by my computer till the photos are posted!!

THIS SUCKS.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awwww That totally sucks that you couldn't make it!! We were all wondering where you were  I'm sure there will be a next time though  We all decided that it should be closer to Chicago next time around


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

There will definately be a next time  we really missed you anna but there are just some things you canot help.

Pics are up  . It was a blast and i think we should do this next month!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm all for it Jess!! LOL I already told my bf that we should make a trip to Chicago sometime


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I will look for a park that is more of a halfway point between us...I know we have a lot of good ones where I live but I am sure there are some a little south of here.

My girls are still sleeping...lol...slept the whole ride back.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey guys! I just got home! We went to Cracker Barrel and Molly hid in my mom's purse the whole time! Molly slept the whole way home too! It's too late for me to resize and post all the pics so I'll post them soon! Sorry you couldn't come Anna!  :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I was wondering what you were going to do about Molly when ya'll said you were going there lol.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL! Yeah it was soooo funny! Because I was like taking her to the bathroom and stuff and then when she was sitting in the bag on my lap, you could see a little black nose sticking out! Plus the food was really good and she liked the biscuits! :lol:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Tania, that's funny :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah it was really funny! My mom was like " Tania the bag's moving"! Then when we were in the bathroom I put her on the thing were you change the baby's diaper and someone walked in the bathroom, Molly looked like she was gonna growl! I'm like DON'T even think about it! :lol:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL how funny. She is such a cutie!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is too funny! I wish Lina was quiet enough to take her someplace like that. She would have freaked out though lol She doesn't like too many strangers at once around her mommy lol


----------

